# TTOC Thames Valley Meet - Wednesday 03rd August



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Wednesday 03rd August, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars (or even aeroplanes!) all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
Korry, Emma & Diane
NaughTTy, Mrs NaughTTy & Miss NaughTTy
B16TTC
Bucks85th (poss)
TT02OOT & friend
westcoTT & Miss westcoTT
ianttr (poss)


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Go on then!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Amazingly this is the day we fly to Greece. Have a nice meet TTiers, we will see you at the next one.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

And your real family is more important than your TT family...??!!

Shocking!! 

Have a great time, and try and stay away from the riots... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Me please. Now that I'm allowed to get out of the office every now and again.

I need to check with Emma if she's free but it will most probably be the both of us.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Feel free to join us Penny. If you start on Wed at 7pm, you will be in Greece by Sat afternoon......


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Aye!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Korry said:


> Me please. Now that I'm allowed to get out of the office every now and again.
> 
> I need to check with Emma if she's free but it will most probably be the both of us.


Nice one. Can you convince Diane to come too?



slineTT said:


> Feel free to join us Penny. If you start on Wed at 7pm, you will be in Greece by Sat afternoon......


Would love to mate, but we've only just got back! 

Have a great time. 



NaughTTy said:


> Aye!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Emma is coming. Diane is in France so no chance there.


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll be there.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Korry said:


> Emma is coming. Diane is in France so no chance there.


Emma =  
Diane = 



B16TTC said:


> I'll be there.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Aye!


Oops, that should have been Aye +2!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

+2 added.


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

Count me in + 1 = 2.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Ooohh - a ladyfriend...?? :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to join us next week?


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

In fact Diane is back from France but she is still undecided. I'm working on it. 
My other colleague who owns a TT as well might come but she does not know yet. When they manage to make their mind up, I'll let you know. 
When do you do the booking?


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Diane is coming with her car !

My friend Arv can't make it though, maybe another time. Damn the MkII would have overtaken the carpark ! :twisted:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Excellent! Be great to see Diane again. We'll have to try and make a better impression this time!


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Me and Her too


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great news!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Any more for Wednesday..??


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm going to have to pull out of this one Penny as I'm currently off sick with a bad tooth. Much pain despite large doses of a smack-based drugs cocktail. I'm hoping to put a London date in the calendar when I'm back in form so maybe see some of the guys there, or at the upcoming Ace meet?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Ah, mate, that's a shame! Hope you feel better soon. Have you thought about the old 'slamming the door and bit of string' method? :lol:

Can't make Ace as we're already busy, but give us a shout when you get the next London meet up and running and we'll come over if we can.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

not funny!
:lol:


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

i will try and get to this meet .thanks. ian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one Ian!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for orgainising a great evening again last night Penny. Nice to sit ouside for a change. Mrs & Miss NaughTTy really enjoyed it too. Sorry we had too leave early - I did try to tell Kaya she would get cold in those shorts!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

LOL - it was great to see you with the rest of the family too. 

It was so good to sit outside and eat last night, made a really nice change. We just don't get the chance often enough!

Really good to see everybody again, and great to meet Nicola too. 

Roll on next one!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

A great evening again!!!! Looking forward to the next one.


----------

